# Loopybike gets a make over



## loopybike (21 Jul 2018)

When I say loopybike gets a make over, I mean the bicycle not me!

I built the loopybike around 6 or 7 years ago. I used it a fair bit, but then my mind wandered onto other projects, you know how it is! The bike got moved onto the wall at the workshop. Many of my customers would stare up at it, often with a confused look!
Gradually bits got taken off it for other projects. The crankset, wheels, handlebars, saddle all went. Eventually it was just the frame. Feeling sorry for it I put on some old wheels, handlebars and saddle. But it remained on the wall as an art piece.
Move forward 2 years to last night I suddenly had a mad thought of entering it into a show! There's one happening on the last weekend of August. I like a deadline!

So here I am, in the workshop. And here's the loopybike looking very unloved and sorry for itself.....


----------



## loopybike (21 Jul 2018)

So what to do with it?

I'm not going to put it back to how it was, mainly because I can't afford the parts. 
I still want a coaster brake but it won't be a fancy multiple hub gear job. 
I actually fancy putting some colour into it. I'm thinking bright orange wheels and painting the inside of the circles to match. I've just put the idea to the Mrs and got a screwed up disapproving look! So maybe not!

Any ideas?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jul 2018)

Bright orange sounds top... but i like bright orange.

If it's up to the wife, maybe pale 'pashley' type sage green inside the circles?

edit... actually, pale sage green on the flat outside bits, polished on the inside.


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2018)

Interesting frame. Did you make it out of the offcuts remaining after billets had been stamped out to make monobloc aluminium flasks? Or summat?


----------



## loopybike (22 Jul 2018)

Globalti said:


> Interesting frame. Did you make it out of the offcuts remaining after billets had been stamped out to make monobloc aluminium flasks? Or summat?



It's actually 4" stainless tube cut into slithers and tig welded together. Infill triangles were added for strength. The whole bike weighs in at 17kg so it's no racer! Lol


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2018)

Some quality welding there, then.


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2018)

If there was more time then some sort of fancy paint job might be in order. LGFSS have a couple of threads

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/311144/


----------



## mgs315 (22 Jul 2018)

Surely ride it around southern France and pick up some decent vino? Store it in the frame?


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jul 2018)

I remember this from when you first posted it. IIRC my reaction was along the lines of it looking daft and impractical, and I wanted it!
If you want a chainset for it, I've probably got a used one in the spares heap. Let me know...


----------



## loopybike (23 Jul 2018)

Thanks for the offer, but I have already ordered a chainset for it. And wheels. And rim tape. And tyres. 

So much for not spending much money on it!

I have had an idea for cheap (free) and unique handlebars though....


----------



## loopybike (24 Jul 2018)

The wheels have arrived 

I'm looking at them, thinking I should really remove the spokes before painting the rims. The lazy man in me says just to mask them off. 
Perfectionist or laziness. I know already which will win, but I am a little nervous of rebuilding the spokes. I've never done it before, but I guess with a load of photos and notes it should be OK. 
Anyone got any tips?


----------



## confusedcyclist (24 Jul 2018)

If you can build a frame from scratch you'll be fine with a wheel build! Your main problem will be getting hold of the tools you need. When disassembling my protip is to keep drive side and non-drive side spokes separated and labeled on a piece of paper to save confusion and sorting down the line. If it's a new wheel, you'll not need to worry about remembering where the spokes came from in the wheel. Also make a note of the lacing method. 1x 2x or 3x etc, you'll need to put them back in the same manner if you want to reuse the same spokes, or you'll need different length spokes if you want to try a new lacing pattern.

There's plenty of guides online for the build process itself. Sheldon Brown's site for instance. I personally have had much success with Roger Musson's book, my own first attempt at wheels stayed true longer than Spa Cycles of Harrogate own professional effort and continue to ride true today. If you've not done this before, expect to put in a hour per wheel, plus time for tool making if you don't have what you need already (nipple driver, dishing tool etc).


----------



## loopybike (24 Jul 2018)

Thank you for the detailed reply. I think I'll put my "methodical head" on and have a go.


----------



## midlife (24 Jul 2018)

If you have a rim with the same number of spokes / size put them side by side, swap the spokes over and reverse when you have done rim...


----------



## loopybike (24 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> If you have a rim with the same number of spokes / size put them side by side, swap the spokes over and reverse when you have done rim...


Excellent idea thanks


----------



## Mark Grant (24 Jul 2018)

There are some good YouTube vids showing how to lace a wheel.
They worked for me.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jul 2018)

When I reached the end of the fabrication stage of this bike all those years ago I really had had enough! Welding in all those triangles was so tedious. All I wanted to do was to fit the wheels etc and go for a ride!
Now I'm looking closely I can see where I rushed the fabrication. I've actually missed three triangles and some of the weld finishing is very coarse.
So before I paint it I need to go over it and tidy it up. 
Correcting this makes me happy


----------



## Serge (25 Jul 2018)

loopybike said:


> When I reached the end of the fabrication stage of this bike all those years ago I really had had enough! Welding in all those triangles was so tedious. All I wanted to do was to fit the wheels etc and go for a ride!
> Now I'm looking closely I can see where I rushed the fabrication. I've actually missed three triangles and some of the weld finishing is very coarse.
> So before I paint it I need to go over it and tidy it up.
> Correcting this makes me happy


I can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> I can't wait to see the finished article.



Nor me lol
Hopefully we won't need to wait too long


----------



## loopybike (26 Jul 2018)

Started the prepaint assembly this evening.
Finished the missing welding today and gave it a polish. It came up quite nice!

There are a couple of little issues though. 
The chain ring hits the rear frame. It's only slightly so I'll either give it a little "tap" or fit a spacer. I'll know more when I check the allinement with the wheel sprocket.
Oh and I punctured the rear tube fitting it! "I've left my tyre levers at home, ah well these screwdrivers will do" ......


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

loopybike said:


> Started the prepaint assembly this evening.



Does it really need painting? I like the bare metal look


----------



## loopybike (26 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Does it really need painting? I like the bare metal look


Hmmm I was thinking the same. 
I would like to give it a new look though.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

loopybike said:


> Hmmm I was thinking the same.
> I would like to give it a new look though.



don't know how you'd get a finish like this (& excuse the image) but reckon this would look very nice


----------



## loopybike (26 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> don't know how you'd get a finish like this (& excuse the image) but reckon this would look very nice
> View attachment 421227


Oof I like your thinking!


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

loopybike said:


> Oof I like your thinking!



Whilst recently looking at Ti bikes I saw one company that did a rainbow finish on Ti & though it looked rather nice. Your frame looks rather nice anyway, so add that finish & wow!  Real show stopper 

edit - https://www.traversbikes.com/bespoke.html


----------



## loopybike (26 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Whilst recently looking at Ti bikes I saw one company that did a rainbow finish on Ti & though it looked rather nice. Your frame looks rather nice anyway, so add that finish & wow!  Real show stopper
> 
> edit - https://www.traversbikes.com/bespoke.html



When stainless Steel is heated the chemical reaction that occurs gives different colours, blues, golds etc. It might be worth an experiment. It would be hard to get it uniform though and may just look a mess. It's quite a "busy" design already.
I have a rule with my designs: stick to 3 colours. My idea for this rebuild uses silver, orange and black. Any more than 3 can look confusing.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> don't know how you'd get a finish like this (& excuse the image) but reckon this would look very nice
> View attachment 421227


So all week soltydog uses a boring grey knuckle duster but brings out the snazzy knuckle duster for the weekends.


----------



## Threevok (27 Jul 2018)

Love that bike BTW 

Considering making similar outta Fray Bentos pie tins


----------



## Alfa GT (27 Jul 2018)

Awesome bike! You could look into some Hydro Dipping... although some (most) of the finishes are a bit 

https://www.hydro-graphics.co.uk/bikes/


----------



## loopybike (27 Jul 2018)

My local friendly paint shop has just offered to paint the frame for free! Result! He's a bloody good painter as well.
For the wheels, I've ordered some pin stripe tape to run round the rim. Easier than paint to remove if I don't like it! I can always paint them at a later date.


----------



## loopybike (27 Jul 2018)

The only catch with the free paint job is that I have to do all the prep and masking. So that's 99% of the work then


----------



## loopybike (28 Jul 2018)

Gave the crank gear a little nudge on the fly press so it now clears the frame and lines up with the wheel sprocket. 
Bought a new inner tube from (shock horror) Halfords! I went for the Continental one as their own brand ones get pretty poor reviews lol
While I was in Halfords I couldn't help buying a few other bits. So I now have a replacement for my broken chain splitter, a new puncture repair kit and some funky bullet shaped valve dust covers! 
I'm hoping to get into the workshop sometime this weekend to finish the fit up. 
I still need some pedals for it. I may just pinch some off one of my other bikes.


----------



## loopybike (28 Jul 2018)

As I was cleaning up the frame I had a little wobble about painting it. It does look cool bare stainless.
So I stuck some masking tape where the paint will be to give me an idea of how it will look. Wobble over, it's getting painted!
The was a little issue with clearance of the chain on the frame. It didn't rub here before when I had the Sturney Archer hub. Easy enough to sort out with a grinder. 
This is why I like to fully assemble before I paint.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2018)

loopybike said:


> When stainless Steel is heated the chemical reaction that occurs gives different colours, blues, golds etc. It might be worth an experiment. It would be hard to get it uniform though and may just look a mess. It's quite a "busy" design already.
> I have a rule with my designs: stick to 3 colours. *My idea for this rebuild uses silver, orange and black*. Any more than 3 can look confusing.


Stick with it I reckon. You still planning on the insides of the rings being orange and the flat bits left silver?


----------



## loopybike (28 Jul 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Stick with it I reckon. You still planning on the insides of the rings being orange and the flat bits left silver?


Yep that's the plan
Orange inside the circles, silver sides and black tyres, saddle and handlebar grips.


----------



## loopybike (30 Jul 2018)

I have striped the bike back down and got the frame prep done. I'm now busy masking off the areas I don't want painted. What started off as a fun task soon turned tedious!
After 2 hours of masking I took a break to try out the orange pin stripe tape on the wheel. 
I like it 
I just hope it's a simular shade to the paint (which I haven't seen yet but I'm told it's "sainsbury carrier bag orange"!)


----------



## loopybike (31 Jul 2018)

My funky Halfords dust caps. I didn't like the exposed threads so I slipped a piece of 10mm stainless tube over it (isn't ebay great! "100mm of tube? No problem, it'll be there the next day. Post charge? Don't be silly, it's free!" )


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jul 2018)

loopybike said:


> I have striped the bike back down and got the frame prep done. I'm now busy masking off the areas I don't want painted. What started off as a fun task soon turned tedious!
> After 2 hours of masking I took a break to try out the orange pin stripe tape on the wheel.
> I like it
> I just hope it's a simular shade to the paint (which I haven't seen yet but I'm told it's "sainsbury carrier bag orange"!)
> ...




Nice, but I assume you are not planning on using the brakes.


----------



## loopybike (31 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Nice, but I assume you are not planning on using the brakes.


I'm using hub drum brakes, at the back. If I start to use the bike on the road again I'll fit a front drum brake as well. That's how I had it before and it worked really well.


----------



## loopybike (31 Jul 2018)

Oh, and I've decided to paint it myself. I won't be able to say "I did that" if I start letting perfessionals do bits!


----------



## loopybike (1 Aug 2018)

Who's stupid idea was it to paint it???

4 hours of masking!

Picked up the paint this afternoon. I'm using a two part epoxy primer in RAL 2008 orange. I've used this type of paint a lot, usually in black though! It's tough and sticks really well. It's also waterproof, which is great when used on steel, not that that matters on stainless. I'm not planning on using a top coat, so it won't be too shiny.





All being well, I'll be painting it tomorrow morning before work.
I'm actually a little excited


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)




----------



## loopybike (2 Aug 2018)

First coat done. Possibly the hardest thing I've ever painted! A few runs and missed bits. I need to sand down a little and give it a second coat.
I remember now why I'm not a painter!





It is nicely orange though


----------



## roadrash (2 Aug 2018)

Its been tango'd, I do like the colour ,


----------



## loopybike (2 Aug 2018)

OK, so now most of the masking tape is off. It felt like that scene in the Invisible Man when they took the bandages off!.....

My intention was to change the way the biked looked by adding colour. I have definitely achieved that!
Do I like it? Yes I do. 
Am I going to show a picture of the frame? No, not yet. Not till its fitted up.

Now on to the handlebars... ..


----------



## loopybike (3 Aug 2018)

Moving on to the handlebars. 
My idea is just to use the existing one!

First I polished the stem and ordered about £5 worth of leather, thread and end caps off ebay.

The leather was cut into carefully measured strips and holes made with my grandfather's braddle.
A strip of double-sided tape was put on the back to hold it in place on the tube.


----------



## loopybike (3 Aug 2018)

I'm covering the whole bar, because, well, because the chrome is a bit naff!

So the stitching begins...


----------



## loopybike (3 Aug 2018)

The end cap almost finishes it off. I just need to wait until my step daughter has gone out so I can nick her clear nail varnish to cover the first few wraps of thread. 





Now for the other side.


----------



## loopybike (3 Aug 2018)

Actually the other side will have to wait. I'm off to (hopefully) buy a 1938 MG TA!.......... more projects!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> Actually the other side will have to wait. I'm off to (hopefully) buy a 1938 MG TA!.......... more projects!


Ooh, nice. Any chance of a pic of that too?


----------



## loopybike (3 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ooh, nice. Any chance of a pic of that too?



Well I haven't bought it..... Yet!

I bit more work than I was hoping, as normal. The Ash needs replacing which I wasn't expecting ( the seller is a mate and told me he thought the wood was sound).


----------



## DCBassman (3 Aug 2018)

The wood is never sound. Ask any Morgan owner...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> Well I haven't bought it..... Yet!
> 
> I bit more work than I was hoping, as normal. The Ash needs replacing which I wasn't expecting ( the seller is a mate and told me he thought the wood was sound).
> View attachment 422455


Lovely!


DCBassman said:


> The wood is never sound. Ask any Morgan owner...


Or Morris Minor Traveller owner.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Aug 2018)

Yep, them too.


----------



## loopybike (3 Aug 2018)

My day job is restoring vintage car bodies, woodwork is something I don't "do"!!! Lol
My customers bring their cars to me with the wood already done. Some of the workmanship is terrible!
Maybe I really should have a go...


----------



## loopybike (4 Aug 2018)

Put the wheels on......


----------



## Soltydog (4 Aug 2018)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## loopybike (5 Aug 2018)

That's both sides of the handlebars done. 
Nail polish applied and under the curing uv light





I bet that's the first time a nail polish curing light has been shown on this forum! Lol

In the morning (before work) I'll continue to finish the bike assembly.

I think I'm going to use the saddle from one of my other builds. It's the black one with the built in rear light.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2018)

Looking good


----------



## loopybike (6 Aug 2018)

The toe clips have paid the ultimate price......


----------



## loopybike (6 Aug 2018)

The little tube I bought for the valve covers was about 0.2 of a millimeter too small to fit over the exposed rubber on the front. 
I drilled it out and shaped the end so it follows the curve of the rim. 

All good. 









Now I just need to give the bike a final polish and it's done. 
I think I'll take it for a ride tonight......


----------



## loopybike (6 Aug 2018)

I'll try to get some more photos tonight with a better background


----------



## loopybike (6 Aug 2018)

Right. I've been looking at the bike and I've decided I need a plain saddle. Or one with a touch of orange. 
Fire up ebay.......


----------



## loopybike (6 Aug 2018)

Nope. EBay has drawn a blank. I think I'm going to make my own saddle.......


----------



## loopybike (6 Aug 2018)

Oh I've just had such an idea for the saddle........ Is it plain? Er, nope! Will it have a touch of orange? Kind of!

It's making me chuckle just thinking about it!
I know one thing, I've never seen one like it before. It should suit this bike perfectly!!

Watch this space........


----------



## loopybike (8 Aug 2018)

Made a start on the saddle.. 

You can probably see where this is going. ....


----------



## Serge (8 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> Made a start on the saddle..
> 
> You can probably see where this is going. ....
> View attachment 423456
> View attachment 423457


Man, that's gonna hurt.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2018)

What an awesome bike. Well done that man


----------



## loopybike (8 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Man, that's gonna hurt.



Ah patience!

It's not finished yet. In fact, it's barely started!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2018)

Will it be as comfy as the one Sheldon Brown made,







Spoiler



Concrete.



Should be a linky if you click on the pic

EDIT this is actually a picture of the 'Big Boy' and not the more expensive Granite version.


----------



## loopybike (8 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Will it be as comfy as the one Sheldon Brown made,
> 
> 
> View attachment 423472
> ...



That's fantastic!!!


----------



## Gary E (8 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> Made a start on the saddle..
> 
> You can probably see where this is going. ....
> View attachment 423456
> View attachment 423457


A&E?


----------



## Oldfentiger (8 Aug 2018)

Gonna drill holes to create an air cushion, a la hovercraft?


----------



## loopybike (8 Aug 2018)

Ooo I like the hovercraft idea!

Actually, this is just the underframe. There will be foam, leather and orange stitching to come.

Oh and I need to come up with a way of painting inside the 1" tubes without getting in a right mess!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> Ooo I like the hovercraft idea!
> 
> Actually, this is just the underframe. There will be foam, leather and orange stitching to come.
> 
> Oh and I need to come up with a way of painting inside the 1" tubes without getting in a right mess!



How about a piece of sponge stapled to the end of a bit of bamboo (or any sort of stick).
I made one up with a flat sponge for doing behind the radiators in the house. You can paint sideways. Works brilliantly!

You could cut the sponge into a cylinder shape.


----------



## Serge (8 Aug 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> How about a piece of sponge stapled to the end of a bit of bamboo (or any sort of stick).
> I made one up with a flat sponge for doing behind the radiators in the house. You can paint sideways. Works brilliantly!
> 
> You could cut the sponge into a cylinder shape.


That's much better than my idea of a spray can on one side and guttering on the other.


----------



## loopybike (8 Aug 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> How about a piece of sponge stapled to the end of a bit of bamboo (or any sort of stick).
> I made one up with a flat sponge for doing behind the radiators in the house. You can paint sideways. Works brilliantly!
> 
> You could cut the sponge into a cylinder shape.



I shake your hand sir. 

Problem solve 

Thanks


----------



## loopybike (11 Aug 2018)

Tube frame all welded, top plate made and painted (badly! Lol )









Need to polish the tubes and upholster the pad. 
I've splashed out on a new seatpost so when that arrives I'll fit the rods under the frame for it to mount to. I'd rather wait in case I weld them with the wrong spacing.


----------



## loopybike (13 Aug 2018)

Gave the top a layer of flexible filler to give it shape and to prevent the welded in threads rubbing through the foam. 
This will be sanded smooth once it's gone off. 
Also the leather arrived this morning so I'll make a start on the sewing tonight.


----------



## loopybike (13 Aug 2018)

I'm using 15mm thick foam. I bought it a while ago to trim a seat for a go cart I made, so it's the proper stuff. 
After sticking it to the pad with auto trim contact adhesive, I decided to add another layer. Can't be too comfy eh?

And that's as far as I got tonight, I got a bit sidetracked with cutting a thorn Bush down!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Aug 2018)

I reckon this is my favourite build thread.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> I'll try to get some more photos tonight with a better background
> 
> View attachment 422865
> View attachment 422866
> View attachment 422867


is it me or does the seat post appear to be unusually far back?


----------



## loopybike (16 Aug 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> is it me or does the seat post appear to be unusually far back?



The geometry was based on a Carlton International. It may be an optical illusion as the top tube falls short of the distance between the stem and seat post. I actually regret doing this, it one of the things I'd change if I made another (not bloody likely!!!!) lol
I think the camera angle doesn't help


----------



## loopybike (16 Aug 2018)

Oh and my sewing machine is playing up and the seatpost hasn't arrived yet. Also the 8mm stainless rod for the seat did turn up, but it came as 5mm and made of aluminium !


----------



## loopybike (17 Aug 2018)

Two weeks to go till the show. 
Will the parts arrive?
Will the sewing machine get fixed?
Will I give in and get my upholstery mate to do the saddle?

Who knows?

Gosh it's SO exciting!!!


----------



## loopybike (20 Aug 2018)

Seat post and 8mm rod have arrived this morning. Now I can finish the base of the seat.


----------



## loopybike (20 Aug 2018)

The rod was heated, bent in to shape then welded to the underside of the base.

I did try it out on the bike to see what it was like without any padding. .... Won't do that again..... WAY WAY WAY too hot!!!! In hind sight, I should have let it cool for longer. I've never jumped off a bike so quick!


----------



## loopybike (21 Aug 2018)

With smooth roads and a short journey it is rideable without the top foam........ But I think I'll pass!


----------



## loopybike (21 Aug 2018)

Just as a little side:
I took the kids to Wolverhampton art gallery on Sunday. The "pay by card" parking meter wasn't working and I had no change. There were two chaps in the car park, in their early twenties I'd guess. One had a rather cool looking road bike. I asked them where the nearest cash point was, and couldn't help compliment the bike. One of the chaps pulled a quid out of his pocket and offered it to me. How nice was that!?
If you're reading this, I hope only good things come your way


----------



## loopybike (22 Aug 2018)

Right, I'm about to start painting the inside of the seat tubes. 
I have cut some foam into squares. When the artery forceps (did I mention I'm an amateur surgeon?) squeezes it the foam forms a nice round shape. Hopefully this will do the trick 

Wish me luck, I'm off to the garage. ( you didn't think I was going to paint it on the dining room table did you?  )


----------



## loopybike (22 Aug 2018)

Well, I'm back!

Guess what?

It worked!

I found it better to sort of waggle and dab the sponge inside the tube. Using it like a brush just smeared the paint.
I'm letting it dry, then maybe another coat.


----------



## loopybike (23 Aug 2018)

Well the Mrs has sorted the sewing machine and is currently stitching away. I wanted to do it, but I really can't be done with all the tutting that I'd get from her! Lol

She done a fair bit of sewing but this is the first time she has done anything like this. 
She has made some orange piping from some material and electrical wire. 
The next bit looks really fiddly. I've be sent into the lounge and I'm not allowed to take photos!
Judging by the huffing and tutting coming from the dining room, the piping may not get used lol


----------



## loopybike (23 Aug 2018)

Sneaked a picture lol


----------



## loopybike (23 Aug 2018)

She has moved on to the sides now. 

I expect I'll learn some new words soon.....


----------



## loopybike (23 Aug 2018)

Getting there. ...


----------



## loopybike (23 Aug 2018)

Done!

Hasn't she done well!!!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2018)

That is a seriously cool saddle. Chapeau to you both!


----------



## loopybike (24 Aug 2018)

Bike and saddle together












So that's finished then? Er, not quite! I want to put some decals on it. I was thinking of "loopybike" across the back of the saddle (on the tube).
I also go by the name "DC66", so I'd like that somewhere too. Maybe on the back of the filled in disc under the seat post.
I'm off to Hobby craft to see what letter stickers they have.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2018)

Looks brilliant!!


----------



## Alan O (24 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> Bike and saddle together
> 
> View attachment 426631
> View attachment 426632
> ...


No front brake to make it road legal?


----------



## loopybike (24 Aug 2018)

Alan O said:


> No front brake to make it road legal?


What??? You think I want to ride this on the road!??!
It would get dirty!


----------



## Alan O (24 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> What??? You think I want to ride this on the road!??!
> It would get dirty!


Hehe


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2018)

Looks awesome. You are completely mad , but very talented


----------



## loopybike (30 Aug 2018)

I couldn't find any letters in orange in the shops so I ordered some from ebay. They arrived today, so as soon as I got home I put them on. 
Definitely a job to do with the reading glasses on!












So that's it finished. Two days before the show. Happy days!

Wish me luck in the show, I've never entered any of my builds in a show before. (I have had one featured in a magazine before which was cool)

I'm a bit aprehensive about the show, I know this bike is a bit "marmite"


----------



## Bazzer (30 Aug 2018)

Super workmanship.

Have you considered extending the orange inside the tubes theme to the open ends of the handlebars?


----------



## Serge (30 Aug 2018)

loopybike said:


> I couldn't find any letters in orange in the shops so I ordered some from ebay. They arrived today, so as soon as I got home I put them on.
> Definitely a job to do with the reading glasses on!
> 
> View attachment 427623
> ...


Well you'd get my vote, I absolutely love it.


----------



## loopybike (30 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Super workmanship.
> 
> Have you considered extending the orange inside the tubes theme to the open ends of the handlebars?


Thanks

I was going to paint the end caps orange as they are metal. I had just finished cleaning the paint gun out when I remembered. I really couldn't be bothered setting it up again! Lol


----------



## loopybike (2 Sep 2018)

Got some tough competition


----------



## Serge (2 Sep 2018)

loopybike said:


> Got some tough competition
> View attachment 428138


Not a patch on yours fella.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Sep 2018)

loopybike said:


> Got some tough competition
> View attachment 428138


what's the show? (and more pictures please!)


----------



## loopybike (2 Sep 2018)

It was VW Action, held at Santa Pod raceway. Its mainly custom vws but they hold a small custom bicycle show along side.
This year it was won by, well, er, MY LOOPYBIKE !! Mission accomplished!


I even got a trophy!


----------



## loopybike (2 Sep 2018)

I've actually decided to put it up for sale. If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Sep 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2018)

well done


----------



## Soltydog (2 Sep 2018)

Congrats  How could you possibly sell it though?


----------



## loopybike (2 Sep 2018)

Thank you 

How can I sell it? I'm about to start a new project and I need the space and funds!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2018)

Congrats. Thoroughly deserved!

Those low riders are cool, but nowhere near as original as the LoopyBike.


----------

